

Mathematical Puzzle Solved, Enables Unlimited Analysis of Encrypted Data - davidw
https://www.scientificcomputing.com/news/2013/12/daunting-mathematical-puzzle-solved-enables-unlimited-analysis-encrypted-data

======
tootie
I found this Schneier post
([https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/07/homomorphic_e...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/07/homomorphic_enc.html))
from 3.5 years ago responding a seemingly identical IBM press release and
explaining why it's an impractical solution.

------
lsb
This is major news!

We've been trying to have untrusted parties perform computations on sensitive
data for a while: if you can encrypt your data, and map-reduce it on untrusted
machines but non-malicious machines, and come out with results, that's pretty
big.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homomorphic_encryption](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homomorphic_encryption)

------
sp332
There's no news here. In fact is says ADVERTISEMENT right across the top.

~~~
robzyb
The author of the article is "IBM".

I've never been to scientificcomputing.com computing before, but now now have
a pretty solid view of their trustworthiness.

